# Honeymoon



## Einstein (Mar 2, 2009)

A couple on their honeymoon are in bed together, the wife says to her husband, ?Darling, I have something to confess to you.?

The husband replies ?What my darling.?

She goes on ?In my former life I used to be a hooker?

?Wow? says the husband, ?I find that rather exciting, do tell me about it?

His wife replies, ?Well, my name was Nigel and I played for the Saracens?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 2, 2009)

That really was laugh out loud!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hahahahahaha Love It !!!


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hahahhaha....pmsl

Heidi


----------

